# mad! the worlds gone green!



## bid_slayer88 (Feb 12, 2010)

I went to home depot to day to find all theses chemicals cement cleaner stump remover. some sorta nitrate based chemical i.e fertilizer NOTHING !!!! Every thing is green this and green that or we stopped carrying that . The closes to dangerous chemical in the store I found was sodium hydroxide and I belive its not any help to me. The WHOLE internet said I could find this stuff there perhaps the posts are little out dated? haaa well there always the over priced internet. :|


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 12, 2010)

Lowes, NAPA, and Ace Hardware are still carrying a nice assortment of what you need for refining.

Steve


----------



## bid_slayer88 (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know man every one swore by home depot?!?!! but I'll look into it! If all else fails up here in middle hilly billy country we have some mom pop hard ware store's that turn a blind eye to going green 8) but its a drive.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 12, 2010)

I can get nitre of soda,copperas,and Bonide stumpout(100% SMB) at Ace hardware,and 5 gallon containers of 32% sulfuric acid at NAPA,and muriatic pretty much anyplace.
Johnny


----------



## chemist (Feb 13, 2010)

My local Home Depots carry nothing of use. The smaller hardware stores carry muriatic acid. I have to buy sodium nitrate online. Sodium metabisulfite comes from a nearby wine-making supply house.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 13, 2010)

If you are buying SMB from a wine supply store chemist,I fear you are paying way too much.Try http://www.chemistrystore.com/Chemicals_S_Z-Sodium_Metabisulfite.html .Or if you don't want to wait,you can find copperas at almost any store that sells fertalizer products.Just use 2to1 ratio on copperas to SMB.
Johnny


----------



## bid_slayer88 (Feb 13, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaah I see now that napa and ace carry the things I want.Don't have to drive to the middel-er of nowhere now ! All I want is a weak nitric acid haaa is it to much to ask these's days ?!?! :roll:


----------



## bid_slayer88 (Feb 13, 2010)

in the end I did find all the acid a man could want as far as the nitrate hmmmm not soo good in fact nothing. So those are my notes for Maine chemical shopping .


----------



## chemist (Feb 14, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> If you are buying SMB from a wine supply store chemist,I fear you are paying way too much.Try http://www.chemistrystore.com/Chemicals_S_Z-Sodium_Metabisulfite.html .Or if you don't want to wait,you can find copperas at almost any store that sells fertalizer products.Just use 2to1 ratio on copperas to SMB.
> Johnny



The wine supply shop charges $3.49 per pound for SMB. It's about the same cost as the ChemistryStore.com. But it's always good to have a second source. Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 14, 2010)

Dollar store has cold packs that contain a bag of ammonium nitrate, about 9 oz for 1.00 (at my store). This works just fine for me.
Lowes also has spectra stump remover, this is potassium nitrate, do not get stump out it is sodium bisulfite.

jim


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 14, 2010)

EEEEK :shock: ! Thats a pretty darn good price for SMB by the pound.I was at our local Home Depot last night and they started carrying Bonide Stumpout for half (5.50)of what I used to pay at Ace.And that is for one pound.But since I started using copperas I pay $1 a pound.Also I verified that the nitric I was purchasing there is still there and the rest of you (in the states) may be able to have it ordered from your local Home depot.Here is the name,info, and MSDS http://www.sikaconstruction.com/msds-cpd-sikagardheavydutycleanandetch-us.pdf .Make sure you get the "heavy duty" version it contains up to 35% nitric.The regular etch only contains phosphoric acid.It works as well as any dilute nitric I have ever used,HOWEVER........it does contain small amounts of soap,so boilovers are more likely to happen with the more violent exothermic reactions(boiling,bubbling).I add my meterial slowly and let it digest in smaller quantities to overcome this.Oh yeh......the cost is $16 per gallon :lol: :lol: .
Johnny


----------



## bid_slayer88 (Feb 17, 2010)

WTF!!! why at my home depot in MAINE the last I check apart of usa I can't get Bonide Stumpout?!? :?:


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 17, 2010)

Unreal.... :roll: 

Well Im sorry to hear that,however I originally bought stumpout from Ace hardware so If you have one close maybe you can get it from there.If all else fails,I have almost a full bottle here.Don't forget you can use copperas to percipitate also.I've used it for about a year or two now.It works the exact same way that SMB does,except you need to use approximately twice as much copperas for the estimated amount of percipitated Au,instead of 1 to 1 ratio with smb,and you need to make sure and dissolve the copperas in water and afterwards there will be tiny flakes in the bottom that you want to make sure you don't pour them into your auric chloride when you add the copperas.
Johnny
EDIT* It sounds hard,I promise it's not.It is in fact super simple.


----------



## bid_slayer88 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for your time but I didn't understand A word you just said....do they make a video for this? or is It just me like I see alot of videos but right were I need to learn what to do they cut it out and its frustrating ...plus I have 1.2 million people telling me the " only right way" to refine gold ...grrrr well at it again! to learn!


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok. I am sorry.Sometimes I get wrapped up in the tech words.They are more "appropriate" for what we do here,simply because the words that are easier to understand,can be misenterpreted,and in some cases have more than one meaning,which of course has to be explained again.
I'm sorry you feel that way,but there really is no right way to do this.There are very good ways.Some of them are fast but expensive,some are cheap but slow,you get the idea.If you have read hokes book then you should start some small experiments on your own using her book as a reference guide.If you can't figure out a part of the process,don't throw it out.You NEVER lose your gold.There are always methods of getting the gold back.Over time you will get used to the terminolgy on here,just try to remember one word and its definition,every couple of days.
If you still would like some videos,you can always buy any of steves dvd's from his website.. http://www.goldrecovery.us/pricing.asp
Johnny


----------



## bid_slayer88 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanx!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2010)

I found Gordon's stump removerat a local farm supply store and looked up the msds on it and it says its 1% calcium sterate and 99% potassium nitrate. I hope this helps. I figured it would give some of you a new source in case you didn't know about it.


----------



## pinman (May 4, 2010)

Pool supply stores carry 32% muriatic.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2010)

I am new to the whole game. A guy I worked with for a while said he was using aqua regia when he started. How do I make it?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 17, 2010)

Smokey012104 said:


> I am new to the whole game. A guy I worked with for a while said he was using aqua regia when he started. How do I make it?


If you don't know how to make aqua regia, you're likely far from knowing how to apply it properly. Do not jump in blindly with the idea of refining. Get educated first. Do yourself a favor and read Hoke's book. From it you will learn all of the things that are necessary for you to understand refining. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 17, 2010)

Smokey012104 said:


> I am new to the whole game. A guy I worked with for a while said he was using aqua regia when he started. How do I make it?



A good starting point, aside from Hoke as Harold suggested, is to following the the *Guided Tour Link* below. The posts there will help you learn the fundamental formulas and such. 

Welcome to the forum,

Steve


----------



## joem (Jul 22, 2010)

bid_slayer88 said:


> I went to home depot to day to find all theses chemicals cement cleaner stump remover. some sorta nitrate based chemical i.e fertilizer NOTHING !!!! Every thing is green this and green that or we stopped carrying that . The closes to dangerous chemical in the store I found was sodium hydroxide and I belive its not any help to me. The WHOLE internet said I could find this stuff there perhaps the posts are little out dated? haaa well there always the over priced internet. :|


Here in canada Muriatic acid $4.95 900ml $8.99 4 liter (about a gallon) in the paint section - Canadian Tire store


----------



## zoneding (Jul 23, 2010)

it is a terrible thing, we may find other way to solve thie problem. Link removed : automated advertising.-- Lazersteve


----------



## chemist (Jul 23, 2010)

joem said:


> bid_slayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > I went to home depot to day to find all theses chemicals cement cleaner stump remover. some sorta nitrate based chemical i.e fertilizer NOTHING !!!! Every thing is green this and green that or we stopped carrying that . The closes to dangerous chemical in the store I found was sodium hydroxide and I belive its not any help to me. The WHOLE internet said I could find this stuff there perhaps the posts are little out dated? haaa well there always the over priced internet. :|
> ...



You will find muriatic at Ace Hardware or True Value; the independently-owned hardware stores. NOT Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 23, 2010)

zoneding said:


> it is a terrible thing, we may find other way to solve thie problem.Link removed : automated advertising.



Where have all these ads come from lately?

Looks like our human check software needs to be updated, maybe just change the words required to get in.

Steve


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm all for closing off public access, for a variety of reasons, spam being one of (but not the most) menacing of them.

I think if you want to read/post here then you should sign up for an account, which is free and easy.

Let's keep out the riffraff.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 24, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> I'm all for closing off public access, for a variety of reasons, spam being one of (but not the most) menacing of them.
> 
> I think if you want to read/post here then you should sign up for an account, which is free and easy.
> 
> Let's keep out the riffraff.


I have moderated on the Chaski site since 2002. It used to be open to all-----the administrator thought it best that all have a say. It eventually became a full time job deleting spam. Registration is now required in order to post. The same administrator screens all applicants. Spam is virtually non-existent at this point, but we also make it well known that anyone spamming will be immediately banned from the board. 

History has proven that you must set rigid standards and enforce them if you intend to keep the monkeys from running the zoo.

Harold


----------

